# Managing DP/DR through Art



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Artistic Expression is a very Powerful way to Express oneself.

Creating something is very therapeutic because it can direct emotion outwards...

...whether that's an excess thereof, or even supressed/apparent lack of feeling.

Whether it's Music, Poerty, Painting, Drawing or what have, Art is something everyone should have in their lives.

------------

Here's a poem I've just written:

*"Impoverished (12 Around One)"*

12 Round Trips Around the Sun

I've Been Without the Within

That I've Once Been and Still Am

Poverty of Poverty from Poverty

Who Am I?

I Am Who I Am Not

That Is, I Am Not Who I Am

That is Who I Am and Am Not

Beyond Thought and With Not

Without Thought and Blank Minded

Both at Once Alive and Dead

Yet I Think the Ink I Bleed is Red

-DRE-

------------

Feel free to share your Artwork here on the forum, it can be an inspiration to others


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Found god within an Ink Blot
F*ck what my Shrink Thought

All the giants, in my life

Struck by a Slingshot

I See the Light

A Stream of Life
Within My Conscious State
Theres Reasons why

Some dreams will die

With some becoming Fate
I Hope to god this ain't the end

It Might be just beginning

But then again

Ive always had this feeling

We're Infinite
My Soul is like

Cold as Ice

Yet Hot as Eight Summers

Unfolding Wonders

Flow so wondrous

Shines like Glowing Colors

some bars i wrote a while ago


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## dorian (Mar 14, 2016)

There is a hole in the center of me
Where "I AM" is supposed to be
A void my consciousness orbits
With varying degrees of clarity


----------

